# 22 YO looking for similar age of friends (NO DATING INTEREST)



## dunmac88 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have just started working in Thailand for a month as a Graphic Designer after graduating in the UK. I am half Thai so understand quite a bit but I wouldn't say I am actually that good at speaking the language.

It has been quite tough trying to meet people similar to my age and from a foreign background so anyone interesting in having a chat with me and telling me their stories or interests it would be great to have a conversation.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Out of curiosity why did you want to place a NO DATING sign? dating is basically going out and getting to know people right? and if you do get to know one and you both feel good about each others company why place limits? You are an adult now right? JW


----------

